# BMW Le Mans Blue paint (unavailable)



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to let all you BMW Le Mans Blue people out there that I've just spoken to BMW Menzies, Stirling and Le Mans Blue paint has been discontinued.

I'd lost my front Tow eye cover and although they'll supply one primed for £13, (£47 painted), I thought I'd buy some spray and do it myself, or at least ask how much the paint was.

I was then told that the paint is no longer available!! :wall:

My next thought was to buy some BMW touch-up paint and once I've painted the tow eye cover, give it a polish to smooth any marks and then lacquer it.

Or does anyone know where I could get a can of Le Mans Blue spray paint.

Any thoughts, idea’s welcome 

Cheers
mike


----------



## FAHD H (May 15, 2013)

Any decent paint shop should be able to mix you some up.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That's the most absurd thing i've ever heard. You don't buy Le Mans Blue you mix it using different paints.

Go to your local paint store and buy some or your local bodyshop with the proper paint code and they'll paint the primed item. Take the car with you so they can mix the correct shade. 

Incase you didn't know there will be multiple shades for LM Blue.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mikey if you want some we're just over in Bathgate, not too far. We'll sort you out with either the paint or paint it for you.

Cheers.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi 

Thanks for the comments, I thought (in my naivety) that they’d just sell a can of Le Mans Blue (a la Halfords!!) – Doh !!!

:thumb:

This is the best site 

Cheers
Mike

PS I'll pop over to Bathgate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No problem Mikey, replied to the PM.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

gally said:


> Mikey if you want some we're just over in Bathgate, not too far. We'll sort you out with either the paint or paint it for you.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Kevin

Just wanted to say thanks for doing a great job, its a perfect match - I'm whole again

I'll be bcak to see you if I ever need anything - great service.

Cheers
:wave:


----------

